# Dexter Short Clip



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I finally clipped Dexter down. I have been talking myself into it for a couple of months. I have a plastic grocery bag full of hair. I am still trying finish up the groom, but I have to look at it for a few days. 

Here a picture taken with my tablet.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH, doesn't he look handsome!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You always do such a nice job on him!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Adorable! 
You gonna make a sweater out of the trimmed hair?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No sweater. I worked on his head some more tonight. Got more work to do tomorrow.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> No sweater. I worked on his head some more tonight. Got more work to do tomorrow.


There are people who will spin dog fur into yarn, whether to make a sweater or a keepsake ornament.

He looks quite handsome. :yo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ewokpup said:


> There are people who will spin dog fur into yarn, whether to make a sweater or a keepsake ornament.


I don't think you can use cut hair, though... it's too short.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you use clippers? Or scissors?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Clippers on the body, chest, rump side. Scissors on legs, and head. I am still not completed with his groom. I see lots of spots I missed. Dexter loves to sit down while I am trying to clip and scissor him, which makes it 3x longer. 

I like length on the legs. I love the way you can see the spring in Dexter's gait now, I can see it! With the long hair you can't see any of the cute movements they make when they trot and pace away.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

he looks great!! doesn't look too short! How much did you take off??


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dexter still looks lovely and fluffy!


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Dexters short clip*



HavaneseSoon said:


> Clippers on the body, chest, rump side. Scissors on legs, and head. I am still not completed with his groom. I see lots of spots I missed. Dexter loves to sit down while I am trying to clip and scissor him, which makes it 3x longer.
> 
> I like length on the legs. I love the way you can see the spring in Dexter's gait now, I can see it! With the long hair you can't see any of the cute movements they make when they trot and pace away.


Nice job. Dexter looks very handsome. I agree with length on the legs and have the groomer do the same thing - clipper on the body and scissors on the legs and head on Tyler. I hate seeing "skinny" clipped legs on this breed, but I know it takes quite a knack to scissor. Hope he lets you finish the job soon before he needs another haircut:eyebrows:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Clippers on the body, chest, rump side. Scissors on legs, and head. I am still not completed with his groom. I see lots of spots I missed. Dexter loves to sit down while I am trying to clip and scissor him, which makes it 3x longer.
> 
> I like length on the legs. I love the way you can see the spring in Dexter's gait now, I can see it! With the long hair you can't see any of the cute movements they make when they trot and pace away.


 I never noticed before but just recently I think Dexter and Zoey sort of look alike. His expression and face reminds me of my Zoe.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter head is cut even shorter. Took the clippers to Dexter again, work on the legs some more. Geezzzzzz.....maybe this year I will learn some type of technique or pattern to follow so I do not forget anything. Oh! Dh loves the short cut so much!

I was trying to decide if I should cut the ears a little shorter and round them up like a puppy, but hubby says he looks really cute the way he is.....so, I will probably stop. 

I am working the next 3 nights so Dexter gets a break from me snipping here and there. I have noticed that Dexter has lost a little weight, he used to be pretty chucky. Dexter looks great now! I could feel the ribs. 

Dexter is going in at the end of April to get his Cherry Eye fixed, so that was one of the main reasons I wanted Dexter cut down.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Shorter Clip for Summer*

This is the finally clip for Dexter for the Summer. I may end up buzzing him during the Summer, but this is basically what I want him to look like.

My husband loves this cut. He would rather Dexter be in a short clip. Men!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I almost have Dexter clipped in the same clip as the avatar picture. I need to even up the white mustache so it is roundish and clip a little more the right eye (make the white hair shorter to make the black hair more prominent). 

Pictures help so much in telling you where you need more. It is fun! Love to groom, you do have to have the patience though, if you do not have the patience, grooming your own dog is not for you.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I trimmed more around the mustache to make it rounder, trimmer more white above the eye. Dexter is so fussy when I am trimming up around his face. I think I am done for awhile. If you look very closely at the picture and look at the inner corner of Dexter's eye, you will see the Cherry Eye. It is small, so it might be missed when you look at it.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Dexter gets clipped*



HavaneseSoon said:


> I trimmed more around the mustache to make it rounder, trimmer more white above the eye. Dexter is so fussy when I am trimming up around his face. I think I am done for awhile. If you look very closely at the picture and look at the inner corner of Dexter's eye, you will see the Cherry Eye. It is small, so it might be missed when you look at it.


I can see it as Tyler's looks exactly the same, size and all.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

krandall said:


> I don't think you can use cut hair, though... it's too short.


I think in those cases they mix it with another longer fiber, like wool.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

He looks soooo adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ewokpup said:


> I think in those cases they mix it with another longer fiber, like wool.


From what I've been told, they always have to mix it with another fiber. Dog hair, even the long stuff on our guys, doesn't have the tiny "barbs" that catch on each other in sheep's wool and other types of wool. So the yarn wouldn't be strong enough if it weren't mixed with something else.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Hi Linda, Jesse had a small cherry eye, the vet tried meds 2 times, but it came back. Thur. Jesse had the surgey to fix the cherry eye, every thing went great, no shaving of the hair around his eye, and he didn' need a cone, he stayed over night, it was a very long night for us. you would never know he had surgey 2 days ago. He'll be on meds for 2 weeks. Good luck with Dexter's surgey, the end of April. Eddie*


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Linda - You did a great job! Dexter looks wonderful!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dexter looks great!!! Great job Linda


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great job! You have a natural knack for grooming...not everyone does!


----------

